
Linux doesn't have a logo. Here's how I'd do it - enz
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/gwegv5/linux_doesnt_have_a_logo_heres_how_id_do_it/
======
anigbrowl
Tux

~~~
enz
Yup, according to Wikipedia, Tux is the official logo of the Linux kernel.

